
Slavery existed in Illinois, but schools don’t always teach that history - hhs
https://www.propublica.org/article/slavery-existed-in-illinois-but-schools-dont-always-teach-that-history
======
pyuser583
It sounds strange that slavery exists in Illinois, but if you visit
Carbondale, it makes sense.

Southern Illinois is rural, agrarian, and southern. The Mason-Dixon Line goes
straight through Springfield.

Illinois is both a northern and southern state.

The problem is that people confuse Illinois and Chicago.

------
jpster
We know so little about slavery and the Black experience in the US. Like the
nation is too ashamed to teach it. This is another shocking account:
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/437573/blacks-were-
enslav...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/437573/blacks-were-enslaved-
well-into-the-1960s)

------
OldHand2018
If you'd like a more detailed analysis rather than a short Q&A, this would be
useful

[https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42004076](https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42004076)

EDIT: Not same author

